
Chicago Workshop on "How to Build a Web App Business" (Dec 8) - anulman
http://www.freshbooks.com/blog/2009/11/12/chicago-workshop-on-december-8th/
======
anulman
Couldn't put this in the title, but it's being presented by Freshbooks' CEO,
Mike McDerment.

(Disclosure: I don't work at Freshbooks, but some friends do. Also, I'm
considering going because of my own startup.)

